# got a truck finally!



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

and no that's not the deer target I currently shoot at, the one I shoot at is in my bakyard and I shoot parallel with the hill.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Man Clint!!! You got a big finger!! Just messin. Great lookin truck.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice truck. Should do everything you need it to


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice truck and you need more stickers on the back widow like the first one. :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Manuals are fun, all the Chevys i've diven in that were sticks shifte easy an weren't too picky. 

The brakes dragging at all? Just wondering cause that will make it tough to get Rollin in 1st


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Manuals are fun, all the Chevys i've diven in that were sticks shifte easy an weren't too picky.
> 
> The brakes dragging at all? Just wondering cause that will make it tough to get Rollin in 1st


Yeah. Gettin goin in 1st is a pain with draggin brakes.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

looks good!!


----------



## recla (Mar 8, 2011)

take a good bit of regular rooth paste and rub it into the head light lense in a circular motion for a while then wash it off. use pressure. trust me


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I inherited my Truck. 89 Chevy S10 4.3 Liter V6. (350 minus two cylinders) 165K miles.(Motor was completely rebuilt at 100K so it technically has 65k) Automatic. Great Air. Dad bought it brand new in 89 and is proud to say only he and GM have owned it. Ill post Pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i will be getting a truck in 2 or 3 weeks. i'm excited!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice clint! I have a 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 3 inch skyjacker lift but I want taller! haha


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

corpralbarn said:


> I inherited my Truck. 89 Chevy S10 4.3 Liter V6. (350 minus two cylinders) 165K miles.(Motor was completely rebuilt at 100K so it technically has 65k) Automatic. Great Air. Dad bought it brand new in 89 and is proud to say only he and GM have owned it. Ill post Pics of mine tomorrow.


lucky my S10 is a V4 and its a 94 my dad said i couldnt get a 4 wheel drive truck because its big on insurance


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Manuals are fun, all the Chevys i've diven in that were sticks shifte easy an weren't too picky.
> 
> The brakes dragging at all? Just wondering cause that will make it tough to get Rollin in 1st


nope, the brakes dont drag, it's just the gas pedal is strange since it's the older type, so to control the gas pedal better u got to put your foot high up on the pedal to control it better and it is kinda sticky but we can lube it some.
I got it figured out for the most part, I still got to shift a little faster and master starting from a stop on an up-hill which I know how to but havent mastered it.
the brakes are actually a little weak, they either need adjusted or replaced since if I get on a sharp turn or something I got to pump the brakes a little.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool. I will definitely try that before spending $15 on the lens restorer.


recla said:


> take a good bit of regular rooth paste and rub it into the head light lense in a circular motion for a while then wash it off. use pressure. trust me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, and good luck 12 ring shooter, hope to see it and post them here please.

I got about $600 total in repairs as far as replacing the rusted parts on the truck's body and replacing the tailgate and rear bumper.
and my grandfather is giving me some performance parts since he has a 48 ford sedan and a 48 chevy sedan delivery (panel truck) and both of them have 350 chevy small block v8's in them and he has no use for the parts. But I definitely like it!


corpralbarn said:


> I inherited my Truck. 89 Chevy S10 4.3 Liter V6. (350 minus two cylinders) 165K miles.(Motor was completely rebuilt at 100K so it technically has 65k) Automatic. Great Air. Dad bought it brand new in 89 and is proud to say only he and GM have owned it. Ill post Pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be keeping my stock height, I'm not really into lifting them up, now if I had an 80's model chevy I would probably have a 4" lift on it and that's all. but this truck will be kept stock height.


muzzyman1212 said:


> Nice clint! I have a 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 3 inch skyjacker lift but I want taller! haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Nice truck and you need more stickers on the back widow like the first one. :wink:


haha ya I will probably put a Mathews decal in the middle of the back window and that's it, and my grandfather is giving me his Mathews liscense plate so I'll put it on the front.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres some pics of it in the garage so u can see how the headlight lens restorer really works.
and a pic of an easton shooter shirt I got, texashoghunter wanted to see it and I cant add attachments or copy and past pics on a private message so I said I would put those pics on this thread for him and for anyone else if they were wanting to see a shirt like this.
Clint


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice truck My friends had a 94 like that but his is blue wuth grey seats. I had an 06 Chevy that was lifted but my dad wanted it and I got a newer 2010 chevy that im in love with if you take care of it that truck will last forever.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks sharp gotta love chevys!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I am definitely a Chevy guy, my dad had an 86 chevy scottsdale single cab shortbed that was black and it was super sharp.
and I hope to keep this truck for a long time and if the motor blows up one day a few hundred thousand miles later I'll just put another 350 5 speed in it and drive it more, and maybe get a 4 door chevy later on in the future Lord willing.were gonna work on it some more this weekend, finishg changing the oil pump and oil pan gasket, then put the new starter on it, change the oil and oil filter, change thje fuel filter, and spray a bunch of brake cleaner on all the nuts and bolts on the undercarriage since they got a little rust on them, and probably buy some more nuts and bolts since we will probably break a few bolts since like I said some of them are pretty rusted but not too bad.

and we are gonna unbolt the bed off of it to figure out why the right side of the bed sits about an inch too high and the left side sits at the right height.
and we'll fix the parking brake cable and see if we either need to replace the brake pads or just adjust some stuff or whatever.

it sounds like a bunch but it isnt all that bad, it'll be enjoyable to me and my dad since we like to work on stuff.

and idk if I said it or not but I am pretty comfortable with the stick shift now, I can stop on and up-hill let out the clutch a tad and get going without rolling backwards or stalling out before I do roll backwards and I am a little faster shifting through the gears, I just got to simultaneously let off of the gas pedal as I push the clutch in, then change gears, then slowly let up on the clutch as I press the gas pedal, I just got to get it all synchronized in my head better but now I want to get it insured so I can drive it on more than just some backroads close to my house cause I really like my truck, rides just as good as the newer chevys and drives the same as the newer ones at least pretty similar.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats my dads 









Thats mine I love Chevys


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet trucks man! wish I had enough money to get one that nice, but mines payed for so I guess thats a good thing since I dont like debt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet trucks!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

How old are you war valley boy? Those are awesome!


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome man, congrats. Its nice to have a vehicle to use whenever.. 

heres my 99 cherokee:


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Im 18 my dad gave me the black one for my first truck and then i started saving up and my uncle got the 2010 and hurt his back so he gave it to me as long as my grades stayed up.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

What does it top out at??? Just a question


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> sweet trucks man! wish I had enough money to get one that nice, but mines payed for so I guess thats a good thing since I dont like debt.


x2!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

who u asking?


apke95 said:


> What does it top out at??? Just a question


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet ride man, gotta love jeeps.

we got finished with servicing my truck this weekend, we got the new high volume oil pump put in it with a new pick-up tube screen and what not for it, cleaned the oil pan, put the new gasket on the pan, put the new starter in it, then put everything back together and put some castrol gtx in it and a oil filter and it runs good, it runs 35-40# of oil pressure idling after it's warmed up and it runs around 60# when I'm going down the road at 50mph or so, and when the truck is in the warm up mode the needle pegs the end of the guage, but it starts up good and runs really good, well just have to change the oil about 500 miles or so later since it's gonna need to since its running a new and different oil in it then it did when we got it and now it doesnt leak one bit at all. and next on the list is to fix the brakes, either replace the brake pads or just adjust them or something, then fix the parking brake cable and change the differential fluids and stuff like that on it, then after that it will either be putting some dual exhaust on it or fixing the bed and replacing the bed, but probably the exhaust and putting a wire wheel to the frame to get the surface rust off of it.


camofreak said:


> Awesome man, congrats. Its nice to have a vehicle to use whenever..
> 
> heres my 99 cherokee:


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> who u asking?


you


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

whats what top out at? the price? horsepower, mph? gotta be more specific since there are so many things I can think of right now lol!


apke95 said:


> What does it top out at??? Just a question


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

apke95 said:


> What does it top out at??? Just a question


faster than he need to go lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya the speedomoete goes up to 85 but I bet after I put those shorty headers, dual exhaust and a good air box on it, it will go faster than that.
it definitely accelrates pretty quick partly because it;s got a 350 in it and is a stick shift, when you shift through the gears after each one it feels like it got plenty of torque which is does especially for only a half ton truck.
I just want to get it insured so I can drive it on more than just the back-roda close to my house and if I dont get insurance yet I'll just use that money I'm saving from getting insurance right now to do more stuff to my truck and then when I get my liscense in January (got my permit in January so I got 2 wait a year from the day I got my permit to get my liscense) I will get it insured or a few weeks before then so I can take it to use in the driving test.

and all I got to do to my truck now is change the diferential fluids and what not, put dual exhaust on it, and then buy a new bed and fenders and sand it down and get it painted and it will be back to being like it was when it was brnad new except for the dual exhaust, pony headers, air box, and the x pipe in the dual exhaust which from what one of our buddies said makes a big difference in how a gas vehicle runs, in a good way.
but the next 2 things we got to do is the differential fluids and what not and the dual exhaust, then we'll work on the body last.


Aaron Groce said:


> faster than he need to go lol


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet!! Sorry I haven't posted yet been fence buldin
Oh and sweet rides everyone else!


----------

